

Apple goes Flat - jermaink
http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/10/heres-a-glimpse-at-ios-7s-flat-new-design-its-all-ive/

======
andrewheins
This article was doomed the moment it was conceived. You cannot recreate art
or art assets based on an oral description.

Of course the markup looks awful, you can't describe the Mona Lisa over the
phone to your editor as "a portrait of a woman with long brown hair, sort of
smiling" and capture anything worth telling. Nor can you describe the new iOS7
icons as "kinda the same, with duller colours and flat design".

Don't waste your time.

------
xauronx
That mock-up screen shot looks awful!

